
The Web-based version of Apple Music has officially launched - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/04/the-web-based-version-of-apple-music-has-officially-launched/
======
mark_l_watson
Certainly good for listening while on a Linux laptop.

I think Apple may be a bit late. Google premium music is our family choice
since for $15/month everyone gets music and non-commercials YouTube. This
bundling may keep us there long term.

Amazon music is also a contender. Not sure how typical I am as a music
listener, but for years, back in the old days when I wanted to own music, I
slowly bought all my favorite songs for about $0.99 a song, DRM free. Because
of this I also use Amazon's music player when I want to focus on my old
favorites.

